# Chief......



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Chief was brought to an animal hospital suffering from skin and ear infections that made him extremely uncomfortable. His owners could not afford his medical care and they requested that he be euthanized. The vet on staff over a busy holiday saw that Chief was a very nice boy and requested that the owners sign him over to the clinic instead of ending his life. The owners agreed, and the vet immediately contacted YGRR. The vet took Chief home with him that night and the next day our kennel manager went to pick him up. Chief was four-years-old.
Chief arrived at Riverview with a soft toy in his mouth, singing away, and was an instant hit with everyone. He was nervous from all the abrupt changes in his life, but he was anxious to please and was just the sweetest boy. He would squint his eyes and wag his tail and he always went everywhere with his favorite toy, a little stuffed dog that looked surprisingly like him! He was a very handsome boy, too, though he came in sporting a totally shaved body, courtesy of the vet hospital in an effort to help clear up his infections.
Chief was placed on a special diet and medications to make him more comfortable. His ears and paws were inflamed and he had developed a raging staph infection. He was also positive for Lyme Disease, Anaplasmosis, and Giardia. Allergy testing revealed that Chief was allergic to dust and mold mites. Despite his health issues, Chief was always sweet and cooperative. He tolerated his medicated baths and ear cleanings like a gentleman. He was also placed on a diet and over the course of the next several months he went from 110 pounds to a much more svelte 88 pounds!
Chief’s infections slowly began to clear up, and he was finally ready to start looking for his adoptive home. Luckily for Chief, a wonderful couple, who had recently lost their beloved Golden, Taz, was ready to open their hearts and home to another dog in need. They instantly fell in love with Chief, who “sang” and showed off a toy or tennis ball throughout the entire appointment! 
Now Chief is a happy, well-loved, and well-cared-for boy in his new home! He had a rocky start with his skin issues flaring up immediately, but after some terrific follow-up care, Chief is now a happy and healthy boy! His adopters are vigilant about staying on top of his health issues. In return, Chief is a very well-behaved boy and he shows his gratitude by always greeting his adopters at the door with his beloved stuffed toy! Besides his toys, he also loves to cuddle. He was initially anxious when he was left home alone, but now he is content to go to his comfy bed upstairs for a snooze. Everyone he meets on his daily walks says how sweet he is, and his family agrees. Chief is a gem! 
Chief thanks you for your support. This charming and gentle boy would not have had a chance at many more years of life if not for the generosity of our donors and volunteers. We are only able to take dogs such as Chief from vet hospitals when owners would otherwise have no choice but to euthanize them because we have the financial support to accept their care. Thanks to you, Chief can look forward to many wonderful years ahead!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

what a wonderful story!!..I am so happy for Chief...I would be heart broken to euthanaze a 4 year old..he has so much more to do in his life now!!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

What a happy ending. Bless the vet and everyone who helped.
:--heart::heartbeat


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

What a Great Story. Another reason why Rescue is so important.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you YGRR for everything you did to make it possible for Chief to have a second chance for a wonderful life and loving family. 

I wish I could hear him sing.........


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a great story! Love happy endings!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad he was not euthanized.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a wonderful story. I am so happy for Chief and I know his new forever home is blessed. At the economy got tough I had to scale back on charities but YGRR is my charity of choice and I just wish I could give more each year. I would love to visit some day.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this - such a great story!


----------

